# [SOLVED] Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the same problem - also Sony Vaio VGN-TX670P - running XP (not sure which SP - where do I look ?). I am having continual connection problems - connects sometimes other times not all day. It is worse since we replaced our Linksys router. 

I cannot manually set up the connection and get it to work repeatedly.

I also have had the "No Wireless Networks" showing problem for months now - even though there are at least 3 in the area and the computer connects to them off and on. Up until a few days ago I have been connected continuously with no interruption - now can't get on via wireless for 2 days now.

I have the Xirrus info and my Network adapter is enabled and showing as working properly. I am connected by cable at the moment.



Angela


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Welcome to TSF,

You were originally subscribed from this Thread. It's best to have your own Thread to better assist you.

======================
Please verify if you have all the network cables and connections plugged in to the proper Ports. From the Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the Router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer needs to be wired to the LAN Port of your router.
Choose a diff LAN Port to see if there's an issue with the Port that you're using.

Pls power cycle your devices in this order by following this helpful link:
How to Power Cycle (Restart) your Internet Modem & Router

Also, change your wireless channel to 6, and you should immediately secured your network, use WPA2 so that no one can access your wireless network.

Please provide an *ipconfig /all *output of your computer for review. You may find the instruction here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

I am connected via the Ethernet cable right now - no issues there - but have to leave soon so I was hoping to get the wireless issue solved before I leave town. Here is the ipconfig info 
============
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Angela>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : C130EE1027504EF
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-2B-87-7B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.120
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::213:a9ff:fe2b:877b%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.134
68.87.77.134
192.168.1.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 04, 2011 10:53:28 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 05, 2011 10:53:28
AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-A7-F5-1F

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-78
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.120%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Angela>


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

There is no issue with the modem or router - other computers in the house are connected wirelessly with no trouble. It is my wireless connection that is the issue. 
I have been having issues off and on for awhile now so I am wondering if the suggestion to get a new chip/card may be the solution. 

I have had a blank "View Wireless Networks" screen for months now so I can't delete saved profiles because they don't show up. Sometimes the laptop actually connects via wireless when the connected icon still says it is not connected.

The Xirrus screen shows all the surrounding networks including our own secured and guest networks but my computer doesn't recognize them.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Actually - every now and then I get the pop-up message "wireless networks detected" but the window still appears blank when I click it. 

I have tried every usual trick - disable/enable - repair - reboot - new drivers (install tells me the 2007 version is the latest) - manually entering IP info - going back to automatically detect - manually adding connections using every setting.

All of the above 10 or 20x over .

I hope you have some advice - not super tech savvy but can follow instructions. 

I have to leave town shortly - going to take my network cable with me so I can wire in at my hosts house.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

ipconfig /all output looks good. If you're seeing other wireless networks and disappear you might have a faulty Wi-Fi Adapter, they are very reasonable.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Yeah, I was thinking this was probably the problem as it has been steadily getting worse.

Do you think I can buy one for an older Vaio locally or will I need to order it. This laptop is several years old - running XP.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

You may buy one from a nearby electronic store or online. There shd be plenty of selections to choose from. Make sure to get something with high gain antenna. >9 dBi or higher is recommendable for a better signal. 



Boutique said:


> Yeah, I was thinking this was probably the problem as it has been steadily getting worse.
> 
> Do you think I can buy one for an older Vaio locally or will I need to order it. This laptop is several years old - running XP.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Hey thanks, I will do that when I get back to town.

Appreciate the help, you guys are great.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

You're most Welcome.


Boutique said:


> Hey thanks, I will do that when I get back to town.
> 
> Appreciate the help, you guys are great.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Well - got a Netgear USB adapter and have had nothing but trouble with it. The computer wouldn't recognize it at all - finally after many attempts got it to install and the indicator light came on but now I am stalled at being connected to the router (good signal strength) but not connected to the internet.

Have tried all the tricks - again. Entered IP and gateway info, etc nothing.

When I disable to restart it I get an error saying it is incorrectly installed. 

Thinking I should just take it back and get a different brand, have read many complaints about this make and model Netgear N300 - but maybe I have missed something.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Hi try downloading this driver for it and uninstall the other driver via add/remove programs and install the new one.

WNA3100


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Cyberman

Did as directed. Uninstalled old software - installed new from the link but during the "detect adapter" part the installer just hung up - but at the same time the computer detected and noted new hardware was "installed".

The install program never finished - had to shut it down. Do I repeat the process again ?

The adapter blinks - blue light on but nothing more. 

Previously I was able to connect to the router but couldn't get internet connection.

Suggestions ?


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Ok - I am not using the affected computer. The adapter is working but I am not sure exactly which task got it there. I still have the blank screen in View Wireless Networks no matter what I do (this has been the case for 6months or so and even though the pop up tells me there are networks within range the box says "No wireless networks" .
What I did was I tried adding in networks manually using each type of encryption and finally hit the one that worked. 
Problem is - even with the network key I cannot log into our main network - only the open "Guest" network at a lower speed (it fluctuates wildly - one moment 5.5mbps the next it says 104 then 130 mbps ! ).
Not sure if I can consistently connect this way though ...
Suggestions ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Try changing the wireless channel to 1 or 6, see if you're able to connect.

Edit: Do you have the latest firmware in your router?


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

That last post should have read I AM using the computer with connection problems.

It is still connected - at a pretty good speed too so I think I will leave it alone for now. I am using the Guest Network and it needed a password so I guess it is secure enough for now.

Yes, the router is brand new and not an issue for any other computer in the house, all others connect to it just fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Alright, good to know pls let us know if your issue persist.


> It is still connected - at a pretty good speed too so I think I will leave it alone for now. I am using the Guest Network and it needed a password so I guess it is secure enough for now.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Thanks again guys for all your help, I will be back if need be.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Thanks for posting back see how it goes and any problems just post back.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Well, I am back. 

Adapter is functioning but haven't been able to connect since this morning. Took the PC to my store to try the router there - no luck either.

What is next - reinstall the adapter again ? When I do a "repair" function it tells me the adapter is not installed correctly but it was connected all day yesterday and this morning so that seems odd.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Are you using the new Wi-Fi adapter?
What happens if you move your laptop closer to the router? Does it make any difference?

Post# 15 I advised you to change the wireless channel? Have you tried this?


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Yes, using the new NetGear 300 USB adapter.

It finally connected yesterday and stayed connected and reconnected this am , but since then nothing. I haven't tried moving closer since I was able to connect previously with a strong signal.

I just tried changing to Channel 6 instead of 11 and now it is stuck on "acquiring network address - the connection to the router looks strong.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only)
• Workstation

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose runas administrator and type the following commands

*netsh int reset resetlog.txt *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter and restart pc.

.Check in device manager under network adapters open the name of the netgear adapter and a message should be displayed please post here what the message reads.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Followed all the steps - everything in that list was ok "started" and did the CMD and restarted.
In Device Manager I see the Netgear adapter but I don't see a message. It shows as enabled and working correctly. Note - the install screen prompting me to insert the adapter did pop up after the restart - even though adapter was already in place.

I do see a red X on the 1394 Net Adapter and a yellow exclamation under PCMCIA Adapters (Cirrus Logic) but that is something else isn't it ?


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Where would the message be - right in that first window that displays the status ?

I also noticed that the old adapter was now enabled, where I had disabled it before. This needs to stay disabled doesn't it ?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Yes the old adapter needs disabling.

The 1394 adapter is for firewire it is not needed and is disabled.

Your WNA3100 may well be faulty i would return it and get a new one.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

I was thinking that might be the problem. I will do that and report back.

Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

If you have other computers on the network you could try installing it on one of those to confirm that the issue is the same.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Will try that if I get a few spare minutes - haven't had time to return it yet.

In the meantime - the old adapter is working again - just logged in when I wasn't looking. The strange part is that it shows as "disconnected" and it thinks it is connected to two networks at the same time - the "guest" one a a low speed and then a gateway that isn't even in this house ( my ZOOM network at my store - 5 blocks away).
It has done this before and I just don't get it. All I can think is that it really is logging onto the home network but calling it by the wrong name. Oddly enough - when I AM at the store I cannot log into the ZOOM network unless I use the cable - even though I have manually reentered the WEP Key . 

Sigh ....


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Well - just going to scrap the Netgear Adapter totally. We found a Linksys card we had sitting around - it installed and was connected within 2 minutes. 

I let the Linksys software control the adapter and all is right with the world


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

That's great news. Good to hear that the Linksys card works.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Boutique (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Thanks for all your help - I really appreciate this service you are providing.

Let me know if I can ever help answer with issues of skin care / skin trouble as that is my area of expertise 

Angela


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks detected but No wireless networks found in range?*

Hi Boutique thought you was in that industry, fantastic news glad things are up and running RMA the netgear asap.

I'll mark this one as solved for you.
Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> Let me know if I can ever help answer with issues of skin care / skin trouble as that is my area of expertise


Angela - How do you get rid of the dark circles around the eyes? How did I get them, just recently?

Maybe, TheCyberMan needs some skin care advise too.

:laugh:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You don't need to be in skin care to tell you how you got them 2xg that's a lack of sleep:laugh:

Yes my metallic shiny look has been dulled recently any advice?


----------

